# Looking for Breeder Suggestions in the UK



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Lyra is now one and we are pretty much decided on adding a second next year.

I'm happy to consider a rescue but the boss wants a puppy. I work from home and the wife is a teaching assistant so has school holidays. I can't cope with a new puppy and trying to work at the same time (did that with Lyra and never again!). With that in mind, I would consider a puppy if we could get it before the start of the summer holidays (still haven't given up on a rescue though).

Unfortunately, with the increasing popularity of the breed there seem to be more people getting involved that don't really know all they should about it so I'm looking for suggestions of breeders worth considering. We are based in the North East of England but willing to travel as far as needed to get the right dog. We won't be working it and are not interested in showing but want a 'true', well bred Vizsla!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Gunfield Vizslas are good.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Do you do FB - if so join London and Surrey VizWhizz - this is a group that raises money for Vizsla Rescues. They work with a Hungarian Vizsla rescue charity. They provide money for medical needs and for bring Vizslas over to the UK/ Germany for rehoming. 

They get dogs of all ages, so I am sure they would probably have one of the age you are looking for. They do require a home check, but that is just being responsible as I am sure you will understand.

If you don't wish to go through FB, PM me and I can put you in touch with the two ladies that organise the rescues.

When you see how many Vizslas end up homeless, through no fault of their own, you will realise what a wonderful thing you are doing for the breed by giving one of them a loving home.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for your replies born36 and hotmischief.

I must admit I'm a bit disappointed by the lack of response - are their so few UK owners who would recommend their breeders?!. Maybe I should ask about crate training or Lyra's weight 

Thanks for the mention of the London and Surrey group hotmischief. I'm familiar with them and their work with Vizslamentés & Hungarian Vizsla Society Rescue and will certainly bear them in mind.

At this stage my wife and I really need to sit down and come to a decision about what route we will follow. If we want a puppy we need to think about contacting breeders now regarding litters for next year (hence the question). If we go for a rescue it will be at least six months before we are ready to take one. Apart from the fact she loves the puppy stage, she's convinced that all rescues are uncontrollable monsters that are severely damaged (I exaggerate a little), so I have to work on this a bit!


----------



## Chloe (Sep 23, 2013)

We got our V from siriusbell. I would 100% recommend.

Arkady is an excellent breeder, very knowledgeable, stays in touch for the life of the puppy.

Ours has a wonderful temperament and we could not be happier.


----------



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

i'm in the NE too. I got mine from just outside of Carlisle, a Crufts assured breeder but not for Vizslas, the Vizsla was her husband's gundog and this was her first litter. I know she plans to breed her again as they want to keep a second Vizsla for them selves but it maybe the year after next....
Try asking on the FB NE Vizsla s group but I know some forums bar breeder dIscussion in the public zone.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Lyra,

I would recommend our breeder but Nelly's was her last V litter. However I highly recommend the breeder who owned Nelly's father, Flixraign Gundogs (Flick Butters). Up in Scotland though, quite a wee distance for you.

Chloe


----------

